# Dossier Google Drive en ligne uniquement, sans copie locale



## fonzerepix (14 Août 2014)

Bonjour, je demande votre aide au sujet du Google Drive.

J'ai voulu stocker une partie de mes documents sur le Google Drive, les dossiers sont bien acheminés sur le serveur.
Mais je voudrais savoir comment faire (si possible) pour que les données du dossier Google Drive soient accessibles par le réseau, et non une copie sur le disque dur. Je voudrais que mes données soient stockées en ligne et accessibles grâce à une connexion internet (pas de mode hors ligne).

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Août 2014)

bienvenue
et où est le problème?
ce qui est dans ton espace google ( google drive) EST en ligne
que le document original vienne d'un ordi ou fut redigé entierement en ligne

par ailleurs rien n'oblige à utiliser les applications google drive ( android , mac pc etc)


----------



## fonzerepix (14 Août 2014)

Oui c'est bien en ligne, mais je voudrais qu'il n'y ait pas la copie sur mon disque dur de ce qui est en ligne, et en même temps que ce soit accessible via une sorte de "dossier réseau" à partir du mac.
En gros que j'ouvre ce dossier comme si c'était stocké sur mon disque dur mais quand je l'ouvre j'obtiens des documents qui sont en ligne, et par conséquent je ne puisse voir ces documents uniquement si je suis connecté à internet.

Je suis pas fermé à d'autres que Google Drive, juste le prix qui m'a rapproché de ce dernier.
Après ce n'est peut-être pas réalisable Google Drive, je ne sais pas.


PS : J'avais pensé mettre des musiques sur un cloud, puis qu'elles soient répertoriées dans iTunes. De ce fait que je puisse les lire uniquement lorsque je suis en connexion Internet.
Maintenant j'utilise iTunes Match donc ce n'est plus le problème, mais si je peux trouver un moyen d'utiliser cette technique pour d'autres applications ça peut être une bonne chose je pense.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Août 2014)

et on repete
*RIEN n'oblige 
1-à avoir copie sur mac ( via download  redaction originale sur mac ou via l'application google drive , je dis bien l'application qui n'est PAS l'espace en ligne , mais  une interface permet d'avoir des acces aux fichiers y compris en mode off line)

2 rien n'oblige à utiliser l'application google drive
(tout en utilisant l'espace en ligne google du même nom)

et alors si tu veux acceder aux documents tu passes par le web et uniquement le web
terminé


----------



## fonzerepix (14 Août 2014)

Dans l'hypothèse que c'est pour iTunes, quel chemin d'accès je lui indique ?


----------



## pascalformac (14 Août 2014)

hein?
 de QUOI parles tu?

Tu sais depuis le début de l'offre d'espace de stockage google ( à l'époque , 2006,  nom google docs ) on peut avoir en ligne et rien sur mac, mais alors rien


----------



## Juba (2 Décembre 2014)

fonzerepix a dit:


> Bonjour, je demande votre aide au sujet du Google Drive.
> 
> J'ai voulu stocker une partie de mes documents sur le Google Drive, les dossiers sont bien acheminés sur le serveur.
> Mais je voudrais savoir comment faire (si possible) pour que les données du dossier Google Drive soient accessibles par le réseau, et non une copie sur le disque dur. Je voudrais que mes données soient stockées en ligne et accessibles grâce à une connexion internet (pas de mode hors ligne).
> ...



J'ai exactement ce problème.

Si je mets dans ce cloud mes photos c'est aussi pour gagner de l'espace sur mon mac.
Je ne sais pas comment avoir l'application Google drive sur mon mac sans y avoir la présence des photos ou la question est absurde?
Mon dossier Google drive sur le mac pèse 6 go et sur le site c'est 9 go d'utilisé...

La seule solution est-elle de ne pas avoir l'app et accéder à mes photos en allant sur mon compte sur le site Google drive? 

Y'a un truc qui m'échappe, et je ne comprends pas trop la réponse de pascalformac, je cite:

"*RIEN n'oblige 
1-à avoir copie sur mac ( via download redaction originale sur mac ou via l'application google drive , je dis bien l'application qui n'est PAS l'espace en ligne , mais une interface permet d'avoir des acces aux fichiers y compris en mode off line)"


----------



## pascalformac (3 Décembre 2014)

google drive n'est pas très different des autres nuages comme dropbox etc

on  peut utiliser le cloud et QUE le cloud , SANS passer par l'application google drive
on utilise donc le cloud comme espace en ligne pour stockage ou creation de documents dossiers etc via l'interface du site de son compte partie google drive
et naturellement ces documents dossiers sont partageables ( via les options de partage en ligne)
il y a les options au menu de chaque fichier avec divers options d'accès


on peut aussi ( nullement obligatoire) utiliser l"application google drive
qui permet alors une gestion de fichiers via un ordi sans aller soi même  en ligne sur son espace google drive pour chaque manip ou consultation edit etc
peut assurer la synchro( réglable) de tout ou partie
(utile en cas de travail offline)

note
 bien entendu s'il on n'utilise pas l'appli  google drive ( ou si on la deconnecte du compte)   il n'y a pas de synchro ni de copie locale



--
ce n'est pas très different de par exemple une gestion gmail imap dans un logiciel de messagerie par rapport à la gestion de ce gmail sans logiciel , directement sur le webmail
( le logiciel de messagerie étant ici un équivalent de l'appliGoogle drive)


----------



## Juba (3 Décembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> google drive n'est pas très different des autres nuages comme dropbox etc
> 
> on  peut utiliser le cloud et QUE le cloud , SANS passer par l'application google drive
> on utilise donc le cloud comme espace en ligne pour stockage ou creation de documents dossiers etc via l'interface du site de son compte partie google drive
> ...



Merci de ta réponse
J'avais compris que le fait d'avoir l'appli sur mac permettait avant tout un accès plus direct au cloud mais du coup les fichiers sont présents  sur les deux entités: le cloud + l'ordi.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Décembre 2014)

Juba a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse
> J'avais compris que le fait d'avoir l'appli sur mac permettait avant tout un accès plus direct au cloud mais du coup les fichiers sont présents  sur les deux entités: le cloud + l'ordi.


non
tout dépend de ce que tu choisis de synchroniser

faut aussi lire les manuels des outils qu'on utilise , c'est souvent instructif et plein de réponses


----------



## Juba (4 Décembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> non
> tout dépend de ce que tu choisis de synchroniser
> 
> faut aussi lire les manuels des outils qu'on utilise , c'est souvent instructif et plein de réponses



J'ai lu mais cela n'a pas été clair (pour moi) c'est la raison de ma question sur le forum où je passe en dernier ressors


----------



## pascalformac (4 Décembre 2014)

note que certaines  versions du client google drive ( l'appli donc) ont causé des soucis avec certains OS
ton OS est inconnu ainsi que version de la dite appli

ceci dit je crois que ces couacs furent résolus ( par google)
y a des fils et topos web la dessus

en tous cas, ayant eu  par le passé  à regler ce souci sur un mac que je dépannais ( je ne sais plus quel OS ni version de l'appli) j'ai à titre perso choisi de ne pas du tout utiliser cette appli
et on s'en passe très bien ( enfin , je m'en passe très bien )


----------



## Juba (4 Décembre 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> note que certaines  versions du client google drive ( l'appli donc) ont causé des soucis avec certains OS
> ton OS est inconnu ainsi que version de la dite appli
> 
> ceci dit je crois que ces couacs furent résolus ( par google)
> ...



Ayé!
Aller dans préférences de l'appli Google drive (sur le mac)
"Options de synchronisation"/"synchroniser seulement ces dossiers" ou"tous les dossiers"
..c'est pourtant simple... j'ai un peu honte..

Merci pascalformac

Mes utilisations:

Google drive pour une selection de mes travaux. 15go gratis
Dropbox (génial! ultra rapide) pour travail collaboratif avec associés. 12go gratis par parrainages.
One drive pour un fourre tout perso et sauvegarde automatique des photos prises sur  iphone.  30go gratis.

Je n'utilise pas le Cloud Mac car je trouve le prix encore une fois bien plus élevé que la concurence bien que je sois abonné de la première heure à Mobile me, (même avant d'ailleurs ça ne s'appelait pas comme ça,), où je payais 100 pour avoir une adresse mac, que l'on ne me taxe donc pas de pingrerie merci.


----------

